# P5E or Maximus Formula????



## asb2106 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, I had purchased the maximus formula SE, and recieved the regular formula, so I returned it in hopes of getting the SE.  Well I cannot find it anywhere so I am debating the others now.

I was hoping I could get some feedback from everybody here, thanks in advance!

I do overclock, I like to push procs to their maximum and run it 24/7 (folding/SETI)

I have proc/vid/NB/SB all watercooled now, and I would like to avoid the NB & SB on the new MOBO if at all possible.  

Im basically looking for the best option for x-fire 3870's, high OC's on the proc, good control of voltages, and good temps.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated, the reviews out on the web do not give great representation because all the reviews are based on different bios' and different techniques of OCing.  I feel the community here has a good grasp of what im looking for and I hope everyone can help!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 11, 2008)

or maybe a different brand/model??  The x38 is really a must though, because i really want 2 x 16 pci


----------



## InPaniC (Jan 11, 2008)

The problem of the P5E (my opinion) is that all bios a bit buggy. The drop is very much (with dropmod exactly 0.0  ) but all in all the P5E is a very good board. There are no big differents between the Maximus and the P5E.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 11, 2008)

InPaniC said:


> The problem of the P5E (my opinion) is that all bios a bit buggy. The drop is very much (with dropmod exactly 0.0  ) but all in all the P5E is a very good board. There are no big differents between the Maximus and the P5E.



yah i didnt think so, and funny, I was reading a review on the p5e and the PCB is actually the same for the two boards (check this out - http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-p5e_4.html - scroll down some and check out the pics)

Have you had good luck OCing your proc on the p5e, and how are the temps on the NB??

Our systems are very similar, so i aprreciate all your help!!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 11, 2008)

ooohh and are you using bios 0502??  Reading reviews had told me that bios help stable things out?


----------



## InPaniC (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, im using the 0502, but the 0203 (default) is the best bios. Oc is nice, 600 FSB @ dualcore, 500 FSB @ Quad (most are down at 480). NB is very cold, 40 C° unter load with passiv cooling.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 11, 2008)

good to hear, I was worried about temps, egg reviewers are saying temps are out of control when you approach 400FSB.  40C is a great temp, thats where my p5b NB is now and its WC and only at 390!


----------



## InPaniC (Jan 11, 2008)

My P5E runs @ 400  @ default core with 33 C° (i used the small fan), but passiv im unter 40C° too.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

well I wanted to re-introduce this thread into the mix - now that there are alot more x38 boards floating around.  

Would you recommend a p5e or a Maximus Formula????


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 13, 2008)

The P5E is a maximus board i dont know about now but reports were saying that if you peeled the P5E sticker off the mobo its actually said asus maximus printed on the board.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> The P5E is a maximus board i dont know about now but reports were saying that if you peeled the P5E sticker off the mobo its actually said asus maximus printed on the board.



i seen that too!  it does have only 1 network plug, the maximus has 2.

Im really really hoping that the rampage comes in soon!  I want to get it, but if I have to wait much longer, I might just get a p5e/maximus.

Do you think that the x48 will clock better than the x38,  the reviews I have read dont give it great OC results - good not great. at least not better than the x38 by much.

Has anyone found info that shows it worth it to go x48 or x38??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asus rampage formula FTW! im selling my maximus next week if that helps you any.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 14, 2008)

x48 isnt a must atm really unless you have great water cooling loads of money and ddr3 i know the maximus can do 4ghz plus with a Q6600.
Hell i got 4.3ghz on my Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6!! with the latest 45nm bios support.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> x48 isnt a must atm really unless you have great water cooling loads of money and ddr3 i know the maximus can do 4ghz plus with a Q6600.



how do you figure? the x48 uses a new SB chipset, the ich10r. not all x48 boards use ddr3. very few use ddr3. the x48 also has more overclocking options in the bios. that will help with any chip to get to even higher overclocks.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> yah i didnt think so, and funny, I was reading a review on the p5e and the PCB is actually the same for the two boards (check this out - http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-p5e_4.html - scroll down some and check out the pics)
> 
> Have you had good luck OCing your proc on the p5e, and how are the temps on the NB??
> 
> Our systems are very similar, so i aprreciate all your help!!



My temps are
MB 31c
NB 35c
SB 35c

Room temp 21c

vcore 1.22v
FSBT 1.28v
NB 1.46v
SB 1.07v
SB2 1.52v
Ram 2.22v

Only a little clocked and only pushed it to 4.2GHz lol. Temps on mobo just about 10c on top of that.

I beleave it's the same board but there's shi missing of it and if i remember right the max is a newer revision.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> asus rampage formula FTW! im selling my maximus next week if that helps you any.



meaning the rampage is comin??  you have any idea when??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> meaning the rampage is comin??  you have any idea when??



LOL! mines on the UPS truck. they should be on newegg this weekend.

EDIT: rampage formula is $249-$279


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> how do you figure? the x48 uses a new SB chipset, the ich10r. not all x48 boards use ddr3. very few use ddr3. the x48 also has more overclocking options in the bios. that will help with any chip to get to even higher overclocks.



yah, Im thinkin the rampage formula, I already have a full water system ready for NB water, and I have some Good ddr2 to carry over.  Really I can swap a mobo and be happy!  going from a p5b deluxe to the rampage, they better release it soon!!!!!!!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> LOL! mines on the UPS truck. they should be on newegg this weekend.
> 
> EDIT: rampage formula is $249-$279



how do you have one on a truck??

I might just have to put my order in this weekend!!!!!

If you dont mind me asking - how do you know this??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> yah, Im thinkin the rampage formula, I already have a full water system ready for NB water, and I have some Good ddr2 to carry over.  Really I can swap a mobo and be happy!  going from a p5b deluxe to the rampage, they better release it soon!!!!!!!



if you have the x38 asus board(any) the same waterblocks will work on the x48 boards. there are several comming.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> how do you have one on a truck??
> 
> I might just have to put my order in this weekend!!!!!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking - how do you know this??



i run a store. i can order direct from manufacturer/distributor.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if you have the x38 asus board(any) the same waterblocks will work on the x48 boards. there are several comming.



i have swiftech mcw30's for North and south bridge, I think Im gonna stick with the air until I need to go over.  Im really not loving the packed case with all the hoses I have!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i run a store. i can order direct from manufacturer/distributor.



hmmm, thinking about taking orders?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> hmmm, thinking about taking orders?



honestly... i tried. no one wanted one at the time.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> honestly... i tried. no one wanted one at the time.



damn, wish I would have known, its all good, I think Im just gonna pic it up on the egg


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

heads up.... i've got q9450's q9300's, NV 9800gx2's all on the way. should have them at this time next week.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> heads up.... i've got q9450's q9300's, NV 9800gx2's all on the way. should have them at this time next week.



ooh, whats the multis on the quads, those are 8 or less right??
thats the bummer with the new 45nms, I like my 9 multi, or id like higher!

And I was gonna go GX2 until I heard it was gonna cost like 600 - no thanks - ill stick to crossfire


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> ooh, whats the multis on the quads, those are 8 or less right??
> thats the bummer with the new 45nms, I like my 9 multi, or id like higher!
> 
> And I was gonna go GX2 until I heard it was gonna cost like 600 - no thanks - ill stick to crossfire



9450 is a 8x and i THINK the 9300 is a 7.5x. the 9300 only has 6mb L2 cache while the 9450 has 12mb.

cost on the stuff is....
q9300 = $266 and sells for $274.99
q9450 = $295 and sells for $314.99
9800gx2 = $595 and sells for $629.99

these are CONFIRMED prices. NOT a lie.

EDIT: most people will mark them up a TON.... but thats what im selling them for.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 9450 is a 8x and i THINK the 9300 is a 7.5x. the 9300 only has 6mb L2 cache while the 9450 has 12mb.
> 
> cost on the stuff is....
> q9300 = $266 and sells for $274.99
> ...



you know that 9450 doesnt seem to bad, do you know of a 9 multi 45nm quad comin?  even if it did I bet it would be like 500 -600 bucks eh.  

I try to keep myself under 300 for a proc, the 9450 would do, but i think i should try to live with my q6600 for awhile longer


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> you know that 9450 doesnt seem to bad, do you know of a 9 multi 45nm quad comin?  even if it did I bet it would be like 500 -600 bucks eh.
> 
> I try to keep myself under 300 for a proc, the 9450 would do, but i think i should try to live with my q6600 for awhile longer



i'd say go big or stick with a q6600. the q6600 will clock higher than the q9300, q9450 and q9550. the q9650(NON xtreme) will be out in july and cost $700+. the QX9650 or QX9770 are the KINGs of all chips. cost is too high though. you can get one on ebay for $800 though.

$199 q6600 is the best deal right now and will continue to be the best deal for a while.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'd say go big or stick with a q6600. the q6600 will clock higher than the q9300, q9450 and q9550. the q9650(NON xtreme) will be out in july and cost $700+. the QX9650 or QX9770 are the KINGs of all chips. cost is too high though. you can get one on ebay for $800 though.
> 
> $199 q6600 is the best deal right now and will continue to be the best deal for a while.



$199!!! WHAT A DEAL!

Id like to see the qx's come down when they get old, and if I ever win the lottery(275 mil in WI now - i might go get a ticket!) Ill be buying up one of those now!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> $199!!! WHAT A DEAL!
> 
> Id like to see the qx's come down when they get old, and if I ever win the lottery(275 mil in WI now - i might go get a ticket!) Ill be buying up one of those now!!



i found a qx6700 for $325. not bad.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i found a qx6700 for $325. not bad.



see thats what Im talkin about!  If I can find a customer of mine to buy my q6600 I will prob go that route.  I am nervous about buying a qx used though.  Those things are made strickly to beat the hell out of them!  I can only imagine any used one has been run hard!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 14, 2008)

They are the same board  they basically removed the useless crap that makes the maximus formular more expensive but leave all the stuff you might actualy use.

see here

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-p5e_4.html

I wonder if the p5e would take the maximus bios?


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> They are the same board  they basically removed the useless crap that makes the maximus formular more expensive but leave all the stuff you might actualy use.
> 
> see here
> 
> ...



well i wouldnt call it useless - i do have 2 networks in my house, so the dual network was nice..... but i can deal....  Im just have to find a way to bridge the networks on another computer!!


----------



## VroomBang (Mar 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Ok, I had purchased the maximus formula SE, and recieved the regular formula, so I returned it in hopes of getting the SE.  Well I cannot find it anywhere so I am debating the others now.
> 
> I was hoping I could get some feedback from everybody here, thanks in advance!
> 
> ...




It looks like some P5E are faulty, have a read through the Asus member Forum and the reviews from some buyers on Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ing=1&PurchaseMark=&VideoOnlyMark=False&Page=


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 14, 2008)

VroomBang said:


> It looks like some P5E are faulty, have a read through the Asus member Forum and the reviews from some buyers on Newegg:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ing=1&PurchaseMark=&VideoOnlyMark=False&Page=



agreed!  

I have heard that the rampage is being released real soon, and that means that I wont be getting the p5e or the maximus, IM GETTING THE RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

*I asked the same thing this might help you*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54058&page=6


----------



## edro (Mar 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> heads up.... i've got q9450's q9300's, NV 9800gx2's all on the way. should have them at this time next week.



That would be March 20th. That's also my wedding anniversary. Oops! I'd better take care of getting my love a gift! 

I'm looking forward to this day, Fit. Counting down the days to a new build way too long. First a January release, then, what? All sorts of rumours, followed by speculation, followed by angst, expectation, anxiety.. Well, maybe not all that for everyone. But it has been a long wait.

Do you still expect to get them in this week?

Edro


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 19, 2008)

The x38 is rocking you could go with it....
PS sorry for flooding just hanging on TPU see whats on...


----------



## Wakizashis (Jun 1, 2008)

*To Asb2016*

Maybe u should know that P5E and Maximus f can be flashed to Rampage formula! Nice, isnt it? Only thinks that are missing are those overstandard features which are not so great and dominant ,  I think. Greetings from Czech.


----------

